# GE pollen & CCD?



## jolj (Aug 18, 2009)

I did a search here on site & found nothing.
I do not want to start a war, just want to know if there is any proof.
Is genetically engineered pollen linked to Colony Collapse Disorder?
I keep hearing this on a Garden site & thought you would know more then
Non beekeepers.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?217245-CCD-GMOs-and-Bee-Intestines
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?208482-Yet-another-Theory-on-CCD
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-bees-Imidacloprid-as-potential-cause-of-CCD&
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...D-EPA-allows-bee-toxic-pesticide-ccd&p=603758
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...The-Effect-Of-GM-Food-On-Bee-Biology&p=641557

This will keep you busy during your morning cup of coffee. Just the tip of the iceberg on this subject in the archives.


----------



## jolj (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks,Barry.
Can you tell me how to do a search?
I tried before writing this thread & found nothing.
jolj


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Best search is on the home page: www.beesource.com


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Barry, surely with do respect, you do not believe that GM crops are responsible for CCD?? Crops have been being altered since the 1970's. CCD is a twenty first century anomoly. Viruses in strange combinations are being looked at for CCD. What were the original vectors for these viruses is where the concern needs to be.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Ted, why do you ask this question?


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Barry, why do you avoid answering the question??


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Any thoughts I've had on this topic are in the archives for all to read.
Ted, surely with do respect, you do not believe that the moon is made of cheese???


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

An interesting way to answer the question. Only if it is made of an expensive Brie, and a good wine to go with it!! TED


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

jolj:

I've read nothing in the literature that indicates that CCD is associated with pollen from GM crops.

However, RNA viruses, some of which have been associated with CCD, have been found to be transmitted between species of pollinators by pollen.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be best to look into the contact that EHBs have when the directly or indirectly interact with the AHB and its symbiote the Small Hive Beetle for the viral cause of CCD. Both those animals are carriers of a host of viruses and Yeast that our bees have never seen. TK


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have seen CCD in areas where there is no GM pollen around.Bottom lands for one with no crops for miles and miles and miles!!!


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Snapper, are there beetles in the area. TED


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Plenty of beetles!!!!! The bees are really taking care of them.When I open a hive and see a beetle there is a bee hot on him balling up trying to sting him.I sat out three combs a couple weeks ago to take home to use for some swarm traps and then visited a couple traps down there in the bottom and had a good swarm in one.Well in the excitement I forgot the three frames.I remembered them friday afternoon but they looked like maggots in an out house.Combs way too far gone to do anything except burn it.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

It is not proven yet, but the beetles may contribute to CCD by the means mentioned earlier. Kind of keep an eye on the beetles. Do not let your guard down as beetles can take down even a strong hive. TED


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have got both eyes on these here.


----------

